# I Am Jack's Complete Lack Of Decisiveness



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
Nope.


*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
https://www.flickr.com/photos/andreahdg/14664478436/in/explore-2014-07-18
For some reason, I get the impression that the artist is trying to depict the odyssey of life, with the solitary log (or whatever you call it) representing death. That descending group of wooden things somewhere in the middle might symbolize depression or mid-life crisis. 

Because one is not enough and as the title alludes to my indecisiveness...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/swolfe/14682617955/in/explore-2014-07-18
From the looks of it, they're planning to invade the next cheeseburger joint. 




*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
Fuck. My preliminary thoughts are all about being annoyed. Then, I begin to ponder the situation and try to estimate just how screwed up our situation is by thinking about the probability of us reaching the concert on time, taking into account relevant variables like the current time, the time the concert starts, the time it would take for us to reach the concert, the time it might take for the car to be fixed depending on the current situation etc. 


*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
Dunno how I feel about the party. That would obviously depend on the situation. Most likely, I don't attend the party unless I'm in an indulgent mood and yearning for immediate sources of sensory entertainment. 


*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
You suck.
What makes you think so?


*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
I would be rather skeptical at first. Eventually, I would do a re-evaluation of my beliefs. 


*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
I don't know what my values are. I occasionally try to beguile myself into believing I have a set of values just to give me a particular identity, though. 


*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?*
Everything. I'm a genuine dark horse, and this judgment is not at all a symptom of the special snowflake syndrome. 
Being less socially anxious. Notice the choice of words. I'm not implying that I want to be more social, solitude is excellent no thank you. I'm implying that being socially anxious gets in the way of... living in the real world. 


*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
I get them quite often. They are fascinating. They are triggered in all kinds of situations.


*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
Being alone, independent, and in full control of my actions. What people might find strange is that I dislike it when people try to help or take care of me, especially when it's unsolicited. It can even get on my nerves. I also hate repeating myself. Sure, some people might have an auditory problem but there is a special breed of people who instinctively need others to repeat whatever they said. How do I know this? Because I'm one of them. I must be quite the hypocrite. As for specific activities, I would go with browsing the internet, reading and solitary walks.

Attending social events. 


*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
Almost everything. I'm quite cautious and deliberate in this case. As a matter of fact, people point out that I am not even inside a shell, I am a shell. They can almost touch the wall between us. Oftentimes, my life feels like a game of strategy, even for the most pedestrian decisions. I'm hyper-aware of consequences in general. For example, while I'm writing this, I am already imagining or anticipating what kind of replies I would get, and then thinking about how my counter-replies would be. Contingency plans.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

Ni. Auxiliary probably Te.


----------



## RedRedo (Jul 8, 2014)

I was about to say not an NT because no NT would be impressed by Fight Club, but you're an INTP.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

RedRedo said:


> I was about to say not an NT because no NT would be impressed by Fight Club, but you're an INTP.


Taste isn't really type related... and how did you get Ne from that?


----------



## RedRedo (Jul 8, 2014)

I independently got I, N, T, and P from that. Admittedly, OP didn't sound very Ne.

Taste is somewhat, but not mostly, type-related. I forgot about the book when I made that joke, but the movie is one that fans all seem to like for the same one reason. It's easier to make stereotypes about than most.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

holysouljellyroll said:


> Ni. Auxiliary probably Te.


Why do you think I'm an Ni dominant? This is a simple question, by the way. Not rhetorical or aggressive. Just wanted to clarify that beforehand.



RedRedo said:


> I was about to say not an NT because no NT would be impressed by Fight Club, but you're an INTP.


I didn't imply that Fight Club impressed me (although, compared to the kind of movies I was exposed to in India, it's definitely a spectacle). I just took a fancy to the protagonist's way of expressing his thoughts in that manner.


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Introverted judging-dom, probably Ti. Your answers seem internally oriented, for sure, but come out already sort of assigned with value judgments tinged with logic. (I don't mean to call you judgmental that way. It's just how I'd describe what Ti looks like.)

Kind of ambivalent about Se vs Ne auxiliary now; your questionnaire has both, and I can't determine which one you use more.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Chrnos said:


> Introverted judging-dom, probably Ti. Your answers seem internally oriented, for sure, but come out already sort of assigned with value judgments tinged with logic. (I don't mean to call you judgmental that way. It's just how I'd describe what Ti looks like.)
> 
> Kind of ambivalent about Se vs Ne auxiliary now; your questionnaire has both, and I can't determine which one you use more.


How would you differentiate Ne and Se?
Looking at my answer to the image question, what did you think?

What's interesting is that recently, I have mostly been typed either as a Ti-dominant or an INTJ. Even when I was typed as an INTP, the focus was more on the fact that I seemed to have dominant Ti. Ne was dubious.


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Phantasmagorical said:


> How would you differentiate Ne and Se?
> Looking at my answer to the image question, what did you think?
> 
> What's interesting is that recently, I have mostly been typed either as a Ti-dominant or an INTJ. Even when I was typed as an INTP, the focus was more on the fact that I seemed to have dominant Ti. Ne was dubious.


Se aux, Ni tert from your answers to the pictures. Taking in the object as is through Se, then after eventually gaining enough exposure to it to express it as a universal or "commonsensical" idea (like in the second picture) through Ni. Contrast with Ne which would perceive multiple thoughts or possibilities from a single object.

What do you think about ISTP as a probable type?


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Chrnos said:


> Se aux, Ni tert from your answers to the pictures. Taking in the object as is through Se, then after eventually gaining enough exposure to it to express it as a universal or "commonsensical" idea (like in the second picture) through Ni. Contrast with Ne which would perceive multiple thoughts or possibilities from a single object.
> 
> What do you think about ISTP as a probable type?


As a matter of fact, I have been considering it for a while. It certainly seems plausible. I was self-typing as an INTP for the longest time but I never really identified with Ne, especially in comparison with Ni. I would unconsciously ignore the possibility of being an ISTP because I'm fairly physically awkward.
@_niss_ @_Raawx @-Alpha- @angelcat

_


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Why tag me? 

Bare in mind I haven't read the thread.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

-Alpha- said:


> Why tag me?
> 
> Bare in mind I haven't read the thread.


I thought you could help me ascertain my type.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> I thought you could help me ascertain my type.


By virtue of what?

Also, maybe.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

-Alpha- said:


> By virtue of what?
> 
> Also, maybe.


I browsed around the sub-forum and saw that you participated in a fair number of What's My Type threads. Admittedly, I also placed credence on your post count and signature, which for some reason indicates that you are probably well-versed in Jungian typology.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

@Phantasmagorical - 

I'm conflicted in my response. Not knowing you well doesn't help. You may be very young, which can cloud the results.

If you are an introvert, which seems to be the case, then look for your auxiliary function to be either Te or Fe - most likely Te. I say this because you appear to be an introverted judger.

However, some things set off flags in my mind. I've never met anyone that didn't have something going on in their life that could cloud the results. Either you are unaware of these stresses, or you're ignoring them.

Similarly, I was concerned when I read that you are unaware of your values. We all have values. Being unaware of your values concerns me, as far as being able to type yourself accurately. 

All of this gives me a general impression of someone that has been hurt by others and is still processing the pain - determining their value or worth in the big scheme of things. I don't believe you are a hypocrite, but that comment gave me this impression.

If I am correct about how you feel about yourself, then it will be nearly impossible to determine your type until you are in a better relationship with yourself.


----------



## holysouljellyroll (May 9, 2013)

Phantasmagorical said:


> Why do you think I'm an Ni dominant? This is a simple question, by the way. Not rhetorical or aggressive. Just wanted to clarify that beforehand.


You don't come off as aggressive at all.


Phantasmagorical said:


> Then, I begin to ponder the situation and try to estimate just how screwed up our situation is by thinking about the probability of us reaching the concert on time, taking into account relevant variables like the current time, the time the concert starts, the time it would take for us to reach the concert, the time it might take for the car to be fixed depending on the current situation etc.


This is more like how Ni works than Ne. Ne would probably be thinking more in terms of different potential ways of getting to the concert and less about probability based on current information, I think.


Phantasmagorical said:


> You suck.
> What makes you think so?


Okay, so you ask this of person A and person B.
Person A says, "I think so because it follows logically and your position is fallacy."
Person B says, "I think so because there is historical evidence that I am correct."
Who makes a better case?


Phantasmagorical said:


> I don't know what my values are. I occasionally try to beguile myself into believing I have a set of values just to give me a particular identity, though.


Thinking about your values in terms of personal identity is very Fi of you. Another reason I'd say INTJ and not INTP.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

niss said:


> @_Phantasmagorical_ -
> 
> I'm conflicted in my response. Not knowing you well doesn't help. You may be very young, which can cloud the results.
> 
> ...


You are somewhat accurate in your judgment here, to be honest.



holysouljellyroll said:


> You don't come off as aggressive at all.
> 
> This is more like how Ni works than Ne. Ne would probably be thinking more in terms of different potential ways of getting to the concert and less about probability based on current information, I think.
> 
> ...


Inclined towards Person B, I suppose. Both sound equally credible and refutable, though.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

So, apparently, if we place full credence on the poll, I'm most likely to be an Ni-dominant. Yet, I see that two votes have also been cast for Ne. Further clarification is requisite.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone else willing to give this a shot? I'm still in a dilemma.


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

I actually find these questions that PerC gives to be total BS. They don't help at all. We have to narrow down the functions to one point. You seem to be an introvert so that leaves us with Ti, Fi, Si and Ni and from what I gather here you seem to an Ni dominant. You said "I'm hyper-aware of consequences in general. For example, while I'm writing this, I am already imagining or anticipating what kind of replies I would get, and then thinking about how my counter-replies would be. Contingency plans" This is Ni and since you said you're hyper aware of it then it's possibly your dominant function. Tell me how you make your decisions. The two Ni dominant functions are INFJ and INTJ. You don't come across as an Fe/Ti user but you could be a Te/Fi user. Also, you're male and statistically there only 0.5% of males are INFJ's which is the rarest type itself. You could be an INTJ.


----------

